# POC Tectal vs. Trabec Fit



## john85D (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm interested in getting the new POC Tectal helmet but I'm worried about the sizing. Does anyone use the Trabec helmet and purchased/upgraded to the Tectal? 

I do find the M/L Trabec a bit tight on the temples, I guess this is because my head is right at the maximum for this size(58cm). I'm considering sizing up but worried that the XL/XXL might be too big on my head. I've read that the Tectal fits differently from the Trabec so the fit might not be as oval as the Trabec plus some reviews say that sizing is bigger in actual too. 

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## solitone (Apr 27, 2011)

They just delivered my new M/L Tectal. It fits pretty loose, although my head is 57 cm--there is almost 1 cm on the temple. True, I can use the size adjustment system so it doesn't move, but I fear it would be unstable in case of crash. I'm considering an XS/S, even though it is reportedly for circumferrence 51-54 cm.

Have a look at this opinion too: https://www.amazon.com/review/R1LP7UDN9VMCZL/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0178BVT5S

--EDIT--
I've measured the minimum and the maximum circumference supported by the M/L size (minumum: size adjustment system all closed; maximum: size adjustment all open). The range is 53-60 cm. On contrast, size charts says 55-58, so there is a security margin of 2 cm.

I believe the XS/S should go from 49 to 56 cm, but I can't verify it. It that was true, I think it would be probably a bit too tight for my 57 cm head.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a big round head too. The Tectal Race XL just came to me today and I use 58 size hat and the Tectal is supposed from 59 - 62. No problem can be adjusted to 58 and a bit longer down, maybe to 56 or 57.
I have a POC Octal size M/L and it makes pressure on my temples, therefore I bought the XL.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Completely different fit on my too large head. The Trabec was not comfortable even a little bit. The Tectal and Octal are both perfect fits. I think its a completely different last as far as I can tel.


----------

